# Wine Bottle Coasters



## BarbS (Feb 12, 2015)

Two coasters I made out of Silver Maple. They're about 4" in diameter, and 1-1/2" high.
Spring has sprung early around here; it's time to put down my crochet hook and get back into the shop!

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh...more good ideas for me to try. 

Those look real good Barb. 

Side note question....have you ever tried making your own crochet needles? I want to try that soon...my wife loves crocheting.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 13, 2015)

Very nice Barb!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarbS (Feb 13, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh...more good ideas for me to try.
> 
> Those look real good Barb.
> 
> Side note question....have you ever tried making your own crochet needles? I want to try that soon...my wife loves crocheting.



Thanks, ripjack. I haven't yet, but I intend to. There are many crochet hooks on Etsy, and it seems time intensive to me with hand cutting the tip to specifications, and hand sanding. The shape of the hook and its smoothness is paramount for handling yarn. The crochet ladies are going nuts over this well-marketed website, called 'Furl Brand Hooks,' and it's All the marketing, because they farm out the work to a guy in Maine who sells the hooks on Etsy for less. But I've no interest in paying them $65 per wood hook!

http://furlscrochet.com/products/handmade-wood-furls-crochet-hook-alpha-series

https://www.etsy.com/listing/212086...s-wooden-crochet-hooks?ref=shop_home_active_1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 13, 2015)

Nice work and wood as always Barb.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 13, 2015)

Neat idea Barbra!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 13, 2015)

Nicely done Barb ! With your design it seems you could even tie a lil ribbon around the middle?


----------



## BarbS (Feb 13, 2015)

One could, I guess...and crochet a heart for Valentine's Day. Or a shamrock. Or Easter egg. Yeah!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BarbS (Feb 21, 2015)

Also made a couple more out of walnut. These are good little sellers at $29 each.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 21, 2015)

Pretty! Do you sell on Etsy? or locally...


----------



## BarbS (Feb 21, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Pretty! Do you sell on Etsy? or locally...


Hi Barry. I have an Etsy shop (BarbS Woodworks) where I've sold several of these, but the walnut ones are off my retail website,
BarbS Woodworks at VistaPrint. I think it's listed in my profile page.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Mar 7, 2015)

Great idea, Barb. Those look great.


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice work Barb. Hope you sell. A bunch of them. Enjoy seeing your creations.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

